# Stuck in Park/Neutral



## shmo (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi 
I am new here. I have a 2003 Allroad. With the engine on and brake depressed, the gear shift is stuck in park. I can get it out by depressing the brake and starting the engine and quickly shift the gear. once I pass neutral it will get stuck in neutral and have to do the smae trick again to get it out. 
What I have done:
1. Checked for fuses but none seems relevant.
2. Pull codes = none
3. Changed the brake light sensor
Help!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Stuck in Park/Neutral (shmo)*

try sending an IM to 2002a642 - he's a mechanic for Audi and he's on here. he should have a thread here on the first page, just scroll down. hope that helps & good luck!










_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 12:45 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Stuck in Park/Neutral (shmo)*

I am with rob on this one. 2002a64.2 would have a very good thought to share. A guess only would be the cable or/and linkage is binding up or hitting on something.
With 1 post, ya, I'd say your new. So, WELCOME








Funny but just yesterday I was looking at Paranoid Flats remembering how I would hammer out six runs on it, from chair 14 during my lunchbreak. I am envious. That was many years ago. Our resident (this allroad forum) moderator "bhb399mm" spends time in Mammoth, lived there for a while too.
I lived out in Old Mammoth - Corner of Old Mammoth Road and Evergreen St. It was a duplex over the top of six garages.
Jon


_Modified by eurocars at 12:47 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## shmo (Jan 20, 2009)

Shut up! Love the Ps especially on powder days. 6 turns on the Ps--- you are maching. 2 free lift tickets if you solve my problem.
Thanks for the heads up ... He's offline right now... Will check later.


_Modified by shmo at 2:27 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: (shmo)*

my guess would be the shifter locking solenoid, you should hear it disengaging when you depress the brake pedal. 
yours might be bad, so i would start there.


----------



## shmo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: (Big Euro)*

do you know how remove the center console / anything else in the way to check it out?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Big Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Euro* »_my guess would be the shifter locking solenoid, you should hear it disengaging when you depress the brake pedal. 
yours might be bad, so i would start there. 


on that vein.... you should hear a clicking noise everytime you step on the brake pedal when the shifter is in park. do you not hear this? it should click along with that red foot-shaped light next to the gear selector.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (shmo)*

sent im - check the brake fuse.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

First thing to check is that solenoid it may click but then slowly let go which sounds like your problem if that is not your problem then check linkage to tranny. Good luck


----------



## shmo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: (2002a642)*

Not clicking. How do you get to the solenoid? I started to dismantle the center console but can't get the wood plate off. Any ideas? Thanks a lot for the response. 
Fuse? The brake light are working so... what number fuse is it?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

use a plastic tool from the backside of that trim to pop it up


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

There's solenoid that retracts to unlock & allow the shifter to slide freely, sounds like maybe it's on it's way out











_Modified by b5in at 3:51 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## rpw3 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*

Would this same issue apply to 2001 cabrio with same symptoms. daughter car having hard time getting knob to engage to get out of park. Hard push on the brake pedal (actually more like a stomp) works. Idea?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rpw3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpw3* »_Would this same issue apply to 2001 cabrio with same symptoms. daughter car having hard time getting knob to engage to get out of park. Hard push on the brake pedal (actually more like a stomp) works. Idea?

That sounds like the brake light switch is bad, one quick way to tell is to see if the brake lights are going on when you put your foot on the brake pedal with normal pressure, if they go on then it could be the solenoid, but if you have to stomp on the brake pedal in order for the rear brake lights to go on then the switch behind the brake pedal is no good, hope this helps


----------



## shmo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rpw3)*

Just an FYI. 
My issue was a controller buried deep behind the dash. I had to take the car into Audi Service to get it replaced. Luckily I have the warranty. It looked major. Thank you 0 deductible. 
The trick to get it out of park temporarily was to keep the brake depress while starting the car and then quickly take it out of park within 1/2 second. The half ignition trick didn't work for me but the service tech did it and worked fine. I guess I didn't do it right. 
Good luck! Yours does seem like the light switch though. It is easy to change. Fruge tip: The light switch I bought was 5 bucks @ Pacific Audi, Torrance , ca.


----------

